# كتابين عن ميكانيك السيارات



## سمير شربك (15 مايو 2010)

أعجبني هذين الكتابين واحد عملي والآخر نظري عن ميكانيك السيارات 
من مناهج التعليم الفلسطيني القيمة جدا 
أضعهم بين ايديكم للفائدة 
http://www.4shared.com/document/IuoMxvLr/_2____.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/htt5Kk6K/_2____.html

الرجاء إبداء الراي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (15 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم أخي الفاضل الكريم سمير علي هذه المجهودات الواضحة والمفيدة والقيمة 
والكتابان يحملان معلومات أساسية جيدة ورسومات توضيحية مساعدة ، وما زلت اقيم واثمن هذه الكتب التي وضعت للشباب من فني المستقبل ، فهي أشبه بجرعات في غاية الفائدة مع وضوح وبساطة في تقديم المادة العلمية ، وإن كان لي ملاحظة فهي أن الرسومات والاشكال التوضيحية كانت تحتاج من السادة المؤلفين إلي زيادة ااهتمام ، فرب شكل او صورة تغني عن الكثير من الشرح . 
جزاك الله خيرا وفي انتظار جديدك دائما .


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (15 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااا جزيلااااااًً


----------



## سمير شربك (24 مايو 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> بارك الله فيكم أخي الفاضل الكريم سمير علي هذه المجهودات الواضحة والمفيدة والقيمة
> والكتابان يحملان معلومات أساسية جيدة ورسومات توضيحية مساعدة ، وما زلت اقيم واثمن هذه الكتب التي وضعت للشباب من فني المستقبل ، فهي أشبه بجرعات في غاية الفائدة مع وضوح وبساطة في تقديم المادة العلمية ، وإن كان لي ملاحظة فهي أن الرسومات والاشكال التوضيحية كانت تحتاج من السادة المؤلفين إلي زيادة ااهتمام ، فرب شكل او صورة تغني عن الكثير من الشرح .
> جزاك الله خيرا وفي انتظار جديدك دائما .


 شكرا لمشرفنا المتميز عاطف مع التمنيات لك بالتوفيق الدائم 


كما أوجه الشكر للأخ عبد الرحمن


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## emad ennab (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا مساعدتي في تصليح كربريتر السيارة وطريقة عيارة
علما انة السيارة نوع لانسر 1600 موديل 1985
ولكم الشكر


----------



## العقاب الهرم (3 يونيو 2010)

كتب قيمة اخى سمير
جزيت خيرا


----------



## عادل 1980 (3 يونيو 2010)

جزيت خيراً أخى
الله يبارك فيك وفى أمثالك


----------



## mazenk15 (3 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك ياخي على هذا الكتابان


----------



## السوداني الاسد (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخى سمير


----------



## ahmed.ellaboudy (11 يونيو 2010)

thank you very much and wish u more and more of efforts like these


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الجميل


----------



## skyway (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## سمير شربك (14 يونيو 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> أعجبني هذين الكتابين واحد عملي والآخر نظري عن ميكانيك السيارات
> من مناهج التعليم الفلسطيني القيمة جدا
> أضعهم بين ايديكم للفائدة
> http://www.4shared.com/document/IuoMxvLr/_2____.html
> ...


 
ونضيف عليها الكتاب القيم التالي 

http://www.4shared.com/file/yJIjaULB/_2___.html


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 يونيو 2010)

الاخ العزيز سمير 
كتاب ممتع ، وهو يتناسب مع الوضع الفلسطيني فهو من نوع المختصر المفيد ، اذ ليس لديهم وقت للتنظير والاسهاب في الشرح ، فالوقت ترف يملكه الآمنون في أوطناهم .
بوركت أخي وبورك اخوتنا في فلسطين .


----------



## malak200029 (18 يونيو 2010)

جزاك اللة كل الخير ووضعة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك اتمنا ان اعبر باكثرمن ذالك ولكن ما وجد افضل من ذالك


----------



## midooo_89 (7 يوليو 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> ونضيف عليها الكتاب القيم التالي
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/yjijaulb/_2___.html


 
شكرا لمجهودك وكتب قيمة فعلا 
بس الكتاب ده الجزء الثانى فقط ياريت تجيب الجزء الاول


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (9 يوليو 2010)

نشكرك على هذين الكتابين الممتازين عن ميكانيك السيارت وجزاك الله خير الجزاء. مع التقدير

المهندس الميكانيكي 
جامعة تكريت 
العراق


----------



## خالد عبدالحافظ (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eehaboo (13 يوليو 2010)

كتب رائعة اين كنت من زمان


----------



## lawlaw (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااا
ماشاءالله فلسطينين تحت اي ضروف ابدعوا بهذا الشكل


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا الف الف شكر


----------



## aelshenity (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وان شاء الله مزيد من التقدم


----------



## حسين فاضل عبدالله (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذين الكتابين وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rashoody (22 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر اخوي وفي موازين حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## omar269 (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااا شكراااااااااا


----------



## سمير شربك (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم أخوتي


----------



## alith (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هدهى الكتب القيمه والمفيده جدا الف شكر


----------

